# Critique new show doeling



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

3 month old percentage doe. Wanting feedback.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oooh, I like her a lot! She is very pretty! 

Nice top, good width, good bone, good legs, she's pretty long and pretty smooth altogether. For a % doe, I think she's great! Very nice little doe.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice. I like this prospect. Could have a little wider base.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't see her feet but the way she is standing looks to me like she needs a trim. It may help her stand more square if you trim her into correct shape. She is wide enough on top but she wants to stand with her feet together. I had a couple who did that this year. She's pretty!


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes she definitely needs a trim! I'm going to get her up on the stand tonight. I appreciate everyone's feedback.


----------

